

Ask HN: AlertPay? - endlessvoid94

I just received a direct advertising opportunity but they insisted they pay me through AlertPay.  It looks legit but I was curious if any other HNers had any experience with them, should I avoid them, is it a scam, or anything?
======
run4yourlives
Dictating a method of payment is usually the first sign of a scam. Usually,
people make it easy for you to give them money.

That said I'm not saying anything about AlertPay or the opportunity you have
before you. Just making a general observation.

~~~
jmonegro
Not necessarily, PayPal, for instance, may not be viable in some countries.

~~~
run4yourlives
Ergo you would provide options if you needed to take money from a person in an
non-paypal country...

